# Daten aus Excel-Tabelle in Java importieren



## Frenor (19. Sep 2016)

Hey Leute,

habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Tabelle in Excel, die ich gerne mittels Java in Html umwandeln möchte. Leider bin ich relativ neu in Java (hab nur ein Crashkurs gemacht).
Ich hab mit einigen Informatikern gesprochen, die mir leider nicht helfen konnten.

Die Tabelle in Excel soll immer weiter aufgestockt werden und java soll dies entsprechend immer wieder aktualisieren und in Html widergeben.
Jemand eine Idee wie man da rangehen kann?

LG Frenor


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall mal Apache POI zum einlesen von EXCEL-Daten anschauen: http://poi.apache.org/


----------



## Frenor (19. Sep 2016)

vielen dank, schau ich mir gleich mal an


----------



## Frenor (19. Sep 2016)

ich sollte erwähnen, dass ich den html-code nur offline verwende. ist apache da noch ne möglichkeit?


----------



## Thallius (19. Sep 2016)

Was genau bedeutet für dich "In HTML umwandeln"?


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Apache POI ist nur ein API zum Einlesen z.B. von Excel-Dateien. Hat nichts mit dem WebServer zu tun.


----------



## Frenor (19. Sep 2016)

also ich will mittels html eine tabelle erzeugen in dem dann die daten (und bilder aus ordnern) aus der excel-tabelle importiert werden. dies soll alles aber offline geschehen. ohne server oder ähnliches

eine datenbank in html code halt


----------



## Thallius (19. Sep 2016)

Und welcher Client soll dieses HTML dann anzeigen?


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Ja. Das heisst du erzeugst mit deinem Java-Programm eine Datei oder mehrere die die HTML-Seiten enthalten und speicherst die irgendwo ab um sie mit einem Browser lokal anzuschauen


----------



## Frenor (19. Sep 2016)

ein einfacher internet browser.
@jstein: genau. eine lokale datenbank


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Ja ok. Dann ist Apache POI wohl das richtige um die Excel-Datei zu lesen. Heisst zwar Apache aber hat wie gesagt nichts mit dem WebServer zu tun. Schau dir mal Tutorials dazu an.


----------



## Frenor (19. Sep 2016)

ok. dann schau ich mir die sache mal genauer an 
danke!


----------



## Thallius (19. Sep 2016)

Hm, in einer Zeit, wo jeder Browser Excel Dateien anzeigen kann, wo liegt da der Mehrwert?


----------



## Frenor (19. Sep 2016)

ich brauche in der tabelle bilder.
es soll am ende eine lokale datenbank sein. die dann, beim hinzufügen von weiteren informationen in der excel tabelle, den html-code entsprechend erweitert.


----------



## JStein52 (19. Sep 2016)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> in einer Zeit, wo jeder Browser Excel Dateien anzeigen kann


Echt ? Geht das ? Mein Internet-Explorer hat sich eben beim Versuch eine Excel-Datei zu öffnen mit Gejaule verabschiedet.


----------



## Ghostman1711 (21. Sep 2016)

Schau dir mal *"jxl oder jexcelapi"* an unter http://jexcelapi.sourceforge.net/.
Schön zum coden nur berechnen kann es nicht aber auslesen und schreiben geht sehr einfach. Zum berechnen musst du wenn dann Excel kurz öffnen und mit einem Makro sofort wieder schließen...


----------

